
Google hires Tesla’s Autopilot Engineering Manager - ljk
http://9to5google.com/2015/11/30/google-hires-teslas-autopilot-engineering-manager-and-former-spacex-director-of-flight-software/
======
colept
Does that make Google the new "Tesla Graveyard?" /s

------
smpetrey
Things are heating up around autopilot tech!

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/30/9819646/google-tesla-
poac...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/30/9819646/google-tesla-poaching-
self-driving-cars-robert-rose), which points to this.

